# Virtual room / .... Gallery



## Ernest Scribbler

I modeled a 3D version of my lounge with the idea of putting some of my artworks up on the walls on a nice big canvas to get an idea of what they might look like. This was done in Sketchup & Kerkythea render engine.

This gave me an idea, I could model an Art Gallery specifically for this site and do a screen grab of some of the random pictures that come up on the front page, and then put them up on the Gallery walls. I could either periodically change the pictures or maybe generate a new view and then start populating this with new pictures until that is full, and so on.

Your thoughts on this would be appreciated - I have posted a poll with this as well.


----------



## corydulos

That sounds pretty neat to me!

(Just pontificating) I'd think possibly something like that created in/adapted for the java console would be suitable just for its universality because...does Flash support 3D environments? Of course there a number of open source apps that could work although they have stiff learning curves (to me, anyway) or they're not well supported i.e. not play well with certain programming or internet protocols.

Technical issues aside (I'm just spitballing..possibly it would simple as cereal), I find the idea very appealing. As it is, the main page has 4-5 random images...this could open the door to dozens, and yes, the gallery idea beautifully fits with a site for artists!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks for your comments Corydulos! It would be great to have a 'walk round'
type of setup but I think that's too complicated. If I could load up the Sketchup model to the site, people would have to download a Sketchup 'viewer' to walk round it and I think that's too much mucking around. Also you would be missing out on the quality of the view that the render engine offers.

I was thinking more along the lines of a static view of the pictures on the wall of a 3D modeled Gallery building. The image is rendered in high quality by the render engine and I think the finished image gives you a very good idea how an artwork would look hanging on a wall. I've quickly knocked up a room with light streaming through the windows and have placed a couple of my artworks and two of yours on the wall. Now I hope you agree, your artworks look fantastic when mounted and hung up. It gives a better impression of the piece than just looking at it face on in the normal gallery on this site which is surrounded with all the other stuff on the computer screen, which doesn't really set the artwork off to it's best advantage. I really do like your French lady when seen like this.

These renders take about five minutes. So I could just load up gallery views of Artists who would like to see their artwork displayed like this. Of course I can set the views up from any angle and change the time of day to get the best view of the Art.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks Chanda, Corydulos, and Darksouth for your positive feedback!

Here is a couple of shots from Sketchup (not render quality) of the new Gallery building I've started to design.

It's two levels, the upper one being a mezzanine gallery around the outside. The roof is divided into sections of glass and cladding for light and shade interest as the sun moves round.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*New Gallery building*

I've nearly finished knocking up the new building. Need to add partition supporting walls for the Mezzanine walkways and they will also serve to split up the large hall somewhat. 

The stairway handrails are much too high and need fixing. The roof is alternate strips of glass and solid so gives quite different effects depending on what time of day I set up. The Mezzanine also needs the glass safety wall adding all round .... not that anybody is gonna fall off.

So a bit more fiddling around and then I can start adding some artworks. If you've any ideas let me know.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks Chanda, yes it would be nice to see the building for real.

Although this thread has had quite a lot of hits I'm a bit disappointed in the Poll - only four votes - anyway I'll press on and get some Artworks ready to put on display and see how it looks.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Grand opening*

A lovely Saturday morning here as the Big rig arrives loaded with Artworks.

First out the back of the trailer are some of Darksouth's excellent pieces, which have been mounted on a movable display. The Artworks are entitled: 'Mr Voodoo Man', 'Frank on Steel' and 'Banshee'.

More to follow .....


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Closer view of Darksouth's work*

A closer view. The roof glass texture has not loaded - I expected some teething problems with this building! ...have just re-rendered it with proper roof.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Jeff's Artwork*

Now Some of Jeff's Masterpieces have been put on display:

Two views of:

Amy Winehouse, Mr Lincoln and Jimi Hendrix.


We are wondering where Corydulos' artwork is, He may have forgot to load his prints on the truck as he was too busy writing Haiku poems. Then again they are probably at the far end of the trailer.

I've just spied one of Vien's colorful works on the Mezzanine floor.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Stanya's Artwork*

Next off the trailer are some large prints of Stanya's master works, two views of:

koli, Guy with dog and 3 faces.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*View from Mezzanine floor.*

There's too much shadow area, I will have to narrow down the solid roof portions. Windows also need to be added on the right hand wall.


----------



## corydulos

Ernest Scribbler said:


> There's too much shadow area, I will have to narrow down the solid roof portions. Windows also need to be added on the right hand wall.


Tee hee ..*Darksouth* might actually _favor_ the shadows...suits his theme!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

That could be true, if so I could reserve a dark mysterious corner, but lit with spotlights, so at least the artwork is clearly lit, but nicely falls off into darkness.
Perhaps call it 'Badass' corner?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Darksouth's own room*

Here is THE dark room dedicated to Darksouth!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Goodnight*

I've been working on this since 5am UK time till 8pm, I hope you appreciate the work that's gone into this, It's been a lot of fun and I will add some more
Artist's work in the next few days... Time to relax now....
ES.


----------



## Darksouth

It looks great! Is there anyway to move through it. Point and click with the mouse?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

These are rendered screenshots of the 3D model. Each picture takes about 15 minutes to generate in the render engine. Although I am looking at ways to fly through the model via a website. 

I have found a site called 3DVIA which I loaded up the building onto, and you can look around, however at the moment the actual art image files are not included - I need to look into this quite a bit more ....sheesh!!

Perhaps I should stick to my scribbled portraits!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Wow.... Thanks Chanda (sticking it on top)....

.... The official Photographer took a quick shot out the back of the building, using black and white film, and would you believe it, a spot of rustlin' was going on!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

And then he did a sepia print that looked pretty good...


----------



## Jeff

holy crap how did i miss this?
ES amazing work man.
Ive worked in construction design for many years - these are seriously great renderings. WHAT A COOL IDEA!!!!!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks very much Jeff, I really appreciate your comment and your 'likes' ! 

I'm spurred on now to get the new windows put in the other side of the building and modify the roof so more light floods in. Also thought about some horizontal
movable screens just below the roof that can be moved to create nice shadow effects.

Still got to finish the Mezzanine floor along with some other minor issues on some of the walls. 

I think the movable 'screen mounts' for the Artwork are an advantage as some dynamic viewing angles can be achieved.

I'm also still looking into a possible walkthrough version that can be viewed on line - but no promises yet.

Cheers
ES.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

chanda95 said:


> ooohhh...super nice Ernest. I actually like how both of them turned out! Can't decide which one I like better actually.


I'm chuffed you like them Chanda, I did these straight out of Sketchup as I was pressed for time (as opposed to taking the view into the render engine) Still, they look pretty effective.


----------



## Darksouth

That is cool Ernest. Hope you dont get too burned out on this too fast.


----------



## Darksouth

Remember this is supposed to be fun not work.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Darksouth said:


> That is cool Ernest. Hope you dont get too burned out on this too fast.


Thanks Darksouth! I know what you mean, I think I'm pacing it ok, I'm enjoying it and learning. It's nice to work with all the good artwork on here and I do feel a sense of achievement if people like what they see. I'm just starting to design my own website, I think that is going to be quite a challenge!


----------



## Jeff

hey ES do you mind if we copy these and post on fb? Im sure I speak for most of us when I respectfully request that we show these off to all our frinds!!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Jeff said:


> hey ES do you mind if we copy these and post on fb? Im sure I speak for most of us when I respectfully request that we show these off to all our frinds!!


Of course you can I actively encourage it, after all it is your artwork being featured, thanks for asking though! - Just give us a little mention, it's good for future references. 

Cheers again
ES.


----------



## GetPaidToDesign

Is there also a cat outside your window? or is this some type of an Easter Egg?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*...... Random picture .... stephenrhicks .....*

I have included a random picture that appeared on the main front page - this is by stephenrhicks. A nicely drawn organic study of an Ornitho-reptile/plant fusion, or at least that is how I see it.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

GetPaidToDesign said:


> Is there also a cat outside your window? or is this some type of an Easter Egg?



I'd almost forgot about the first picture! Yep the cat is outside in the garden, although I hadn't finished the view outside properly and it doesn't look quite right. At first I thought it was the render engine's attempt at a reflection (in the window) of the cat in front of the TV, but the angle is wrong.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Will get some more pics in the gallery soon !*

When the Cathedral comes to a natural break, I'll stop for a breather and load in some more Paintings into the gallery.

I was looking at Airport Terminal design yesterday and I was taken aback at the similarity between the terminal at Washington Dulles airport with my gallery building (I had never set eyes on it before) It was designed by the same Architect who designed the cool TWA terminal at JFK NY.


----------



## Darksouth

Madman....... Get some sleep.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

I'll add a restroom to the gallery building, with a resident Shrink.


----------



## Darksouth

That's where I'll be most of the time then.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Sarah pics*

I've been busy fixing my house - but it is now nearly finished - so more time to get back to the Art - so here is a fine picture by Sarah of Rihanna. The back windows of this gallery need tinting as there is a tendency to overexpose. I will add more of Sarah's great graphite works soon.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Four graphite pictures from Sarah*

I think these are angled better before fixing the rear of the building - hope you like them Sarah!

*******Just re-rendered this with a better setting*******


----------



## tricky raven

Wow this whole thread is amazing! I could have 'liked' every post you made Ernest. All that you've created is so real to life....I'm guided right into it!!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

tricky raven said:


> Wow this whole thread is amazing! I could have 'liked' every post you made Ernest. All that you've created is so real to life....I'm guided right into it!!


Wow! Thank you very much for your kind words and all those 'likes'. I've still some work to do on the building to make it look a little better. I will be adding more pictures into the gallery when I find the time.
ES.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks very much Chanda, there are quite a few tweaks need doing to the Gallery building to enhance it which I will have a look at when I've finished decorating a real building (my house!).


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*The Strange World of Corydulos*

Aaaaaaaaand here he is the man you've all been waiting for .................
Coooooooooorydulos. Give this popular man's imagination a round of applause.


----------



## tricky raven

This is great for zeroing in and looking at an artists private collection. Nicely done Ernest and great artwork Corydulos!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks Tricky! I will soon be loading your great pics into the gallery... but at the moment there is an error when trying to open them (enlarge) - please get onto a moderator to fix this.

cheers 
ES


----------



## tricky raven

Hi Ernest  and thanks!!

I've already talked to Chanda about this problem.....perhaps it's fixed. I could try downloading the paintings again and see what happens. Just need the time to do it


----------

